# 2011 race team



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

My ybs for this yr


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look ready to go!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

wow i can see that you really start it early this year. mine are just coming out of the nest.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got some of ace in the hole breeding with some of mine so hopefully we do good this year.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

ya this weekend will let them out on their own an loft flyfor couple of days then start the training


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

well first day out of the loft all are back and only 2 still not accounted for 10 were released so i will let them fly around the yard again tomoarrow and will start training as soon as they all start to fly in a group together


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey buddy could you do me a favor and post pictures of your loft? I want to build something similar for my high flyers, simple, but gets the job done right


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

well today a lil more windy out and the 2 birds made it thru the night so i let them freefly again today and at 5 pm all birds were accounted for yay. Yes gurbir i will post more pics for you all of the wood was from my father in-law and i will post pics of my breeder loft too for ya


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way, but if you would like constructive criticism..I would replace the chicken wire with hardware cloth for 2 reasons:

1. Rats can chew threw chicken wire easily and climb inside your loft.
2. Snakes chase rats and can stretch the chicken wire and get inside your loft.
2.5 The pigeons foot could possibly get caught in the wire if it slips through.

Like I said don't take it wrong..its just hardware cloth is better insurance from unwanted visitors.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

yes this was my 1st loft and i have not had any issues and no feet injured it is approxiamaly 3 ft off the ground attached to my garage thanks for the info though kevin
the chicken wire is layered on top of each other so to make holes smaller


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

here are more loft pics ya wanted gurbir


----------

